# knox gelatin



## triordan

ok, so i have read that some of you use this and i was curious how much do you used and how often ?? there are 4 envelopes in the box...???


----------



## wicked1996

I give my dogs 1 pkg 3 x a week. Sprinkle on their food, add water and mix.


----------



## acurajane

I haven't needed to use if for my dogs but I used it for my aging appy who started to have a knee prob. It worked great.


----------



## Jake's Mom

OK, I must have missed those threads. What is the gelatin for?


----------



## triordan

well its supposed to help with the ears, to strengthen them....
i'll try anything as long as its not doing any harm!!


----------



## WiscTiger

Gelatin is a neat product.

It is a good natural Anti-inflammatory as acurajane used it with her horse.

I use to have a link, doesn't work any more about German Athletes using it to recover quickly from hard workouts.

Since it is a collagen, I could see where it would be beneficial to ears.

Also chewing on bones is great to help those ears. Watch a dog chew and watch the movement going on on the top of the head.

I found a bigger box that has 32 packets in it. If you look some times you can find it loose in a box, not in packets.

Val


----------



## bmass01

So if I want to give this a shot for my 14 week old for the stubborn ears, how much should I give?


----------



## WiscTiger

I used a packet a day, gave 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 at night along with lots of chew bones.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI used a packet a day, gave 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 at night along with lots of chew bones.


I did the same thing.


----------



## triordan

i'm still doing it and still one goes up one goes down, nothing over a long period of time....starting to panic.....4 months on 15th


----------



## Jake's Mom

Dresden,

We're in the same boat. Jake has one ear up and the other doesn't seem to want to budge. He'll be 4 months on the 17th.

I'll pray for your dog's ears . . . if you'll pray for my dog's ears!


----------



## triordan

> Originally Posted By: Jake's MomDresden,
> 
> We're in the same boat. Jake has one ear up and the other doesn't seem to want to budge. He'll be 4 months on the 17th.
> 
> I'll pray for your dog's ears . . . if you'll pray for my dog's ears!


Will do!!!!!!! breeder wants me to do the pink curler thing...we may go over there and she can show me...


----------



## donna320

My Raven is going to be 4.5 months on the 17th..he has both ears bent to the side..They go up and down..I have been giving him cottage cheese, and will now give gelatin too..I am also starting to get nervous...
..


----------



## HeidiW

If there not both up by 5 months you should glue them together standing up like a tepee. People use tear mender glue, it is harmless and it comes undone in two weeks or so as the har grows out if the ear is still not keeping glueing. It has worked for others.


----------



## donna320

I would love to see pics of the pink curler thing, nd the glueing them together..
I have no clue how it's done...


----------



## tuco

It takes 43 grams of dried egg whites or 35 grams of dried non fat milk or 89 grams of lean beef to equal the amount of proline in just 10 grams of hydrolyzed gelatin . Though the canine body can form these two amino acids on its own, it has been suggested that under certain conditions the rate of synthesis may be insufficient to provide essential body requirements and degradation can exceed synthetic processes (i.e. there is a steady loss of body collagen). The intake of hydrolyzed gelatin appears to be an alternative route to getting chondrocytes (cartilage producing cells) and osteoblasts (bone forming cells) of the body sufficient amounts of these important amino acids for making structural proteins. Although chondrocytes are critical for collagen formation, their number is limited and their ability to form this much needed protein is influenced by heredity, age, physical activity (too little or too much), injury, and availability of nutrients. 

Although bone metabolism is quite complex and not fully understood, there is a growing number of studies showing the intake of just ten grams per day of hydrolyzed gelatin is effective in greatly reducing pain, improving mobility and overall bone/cartilage health. Several randomized, double-blinded, crossover trials have shown improvements in symptoms related to joint pain (Adem et. al. Therapiewoche, 1991). The people at Knox (the Jello people) have made a product specifically for bone health and joints called *"NutraJoint". *It contains hydrolyzed gelatin , calcium , and vitamin C. Calcium is of obvious importance to bone health and vitamin C (preferably Ester-C) is an essential and limiting nutrient for connective tissue formation. NutraJoint is cheap, and has no side effects.


----------



## donna320

Nutrajoint it will be...Thanks for the info..


----------



## k950ECHO

gonna ask a stupid question

Nutrajoint? for people? How much to admister to the dog? per feeding ? For how long, life ?


----------



## tuco

> Originally Posted By: k950gonna ask a stupid question
> 
> Nutrajoint? for people? How much to admister to the dog? per feeding ? For how long, life ?


Yes, for people. Usually the human supps are superior and cheaper than the canine supps.
We always start a female we plan on breeding with Nutrajoint before she comes in. We feed it until the pups are off the mama.
A full scoop for the mama, and for the pups too.
We have never fed it after 8wks old for the pups. 
Our pups ears have always come up very early. The pup below was fed this way. He is 9wks in pic.


----------



## k950ECHO

Absolutley Goregous. ! the breeder I got mine from used Structure.


----------

